
Ask HN: Should an early stage startup use Kubernetes? - deepakputhraya
Should an early-stage startup use Kubernetes in production? What if the engineers have experience deploying applications on Kubernetes?<p>I understand there are no hard and fast rules for this. But what are the various criteria that you would look at before deciding that Kubernetes should be used early on?<p>My personal opinion is to invest in docker &amp; docker-compose on a small VM and scale them out manually. But a friend of mine questions - if you are using docker-compose then why not Kubernetes? You get the benefit of scaling your services without any extra costs(GCP does not charge for master node).
======
sgt
Rather focus on building your application first. In other words, docker
compose will do just fine.

------
asheikh
scaling your application is not of your current problems, put your priority to
building a functional application which solves a problem first.

